# 3 under vs split finger



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

I shoot 2 under. Tried split and tried 3 under. IMO 2 under gives me thighter gruops because it creates a smaller divergence in the natural bend of the string at full draw.
either way, my best shooting is 2 under.
I use a hollowpino sight, and no peep. It's not set particularly high. Tight groups, about an inch by an inch from 30 yds.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I like three under, but I can't get any distance with it either. Shoot what shoots best for you...


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

2 under with a fairly high up the face anchor. i am unsighted, have small fingers and a short draw length. this works well for me as my maximum 3d distance is only 27m/30 yards which is point on


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

:thumbs_up

2 fingers under with my anchor under the chin. Top finger rests on the side of my face.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Three under for Barebow, but.......when I shoot sights for hunting, split finger to get the sight high enough to not interfere with the fletching.


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the same problem with three under and my index finger anchored in the corner of my mouth. The sight window is too low. I put a kisser on the string which lowered my anchor point to compensate. I tend to pinch the arrow shooting split and it wants to come off my rest.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Split 3. I have shot dropping and holding one under. I shoot well that way but every now and then one gets loose, I only use that style target shooting. Try them all. Your bow is going to let you know which to use...............:moviecorn:


----------

